# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Arguably one of the better Youtube channels

## tod evans

I've posted this guys work before, impressive!

----------


## tod evans

Putting this here so hopefully one city-boy can find inspiration.

----------


## XNavyNuke

I've been following these folks for about the last six months. 



XNN

----------


## cjm

> I've posted this guys work before, impressive!


Indeed.  Thanks for posting!

----------


## alivecream

They sure do amazing wood works!

----------

